# 8-9-14 Team Recess and friends



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Video added at the bottom of post *** Started the day at 5am with thunder and lighting in the air around us . Crew was Cliff, Emmanuel, shawn, Gene, Tim G and myself .After loading up and eating a awesome breakfast of biscuits and gravy with and an egg over easy Yummmmm and we were on our way . After loading the livewell up with big baits we ran to see Tony and got a load of cigars and herrings . Quick run out through the rain cells to a couple deeper spots which held a lot of big gags and scamps for us last week only to try 3 diffrent spots that produced big mingos but no groupers so now im scratching my head ??? oh well ,time to move ran 4 miles to an area I haven't been in a while and were meet with a screen full of jacks . Jigs down!!! 1 hookup , 2 hookup, 3 hook up , time to anchor .,by this time a thundercell is right on top of us raining and popping lightning making for an uncomfortable 30 mins , it soon passed and the sun started to come out . We started pulling out almaco after almaco then a nice gag a couple of big scamps but then the big boys showed up and commenced to stealing hooks and leaders of all sizes , bite slowed so off we started our way in stopping at 2 more spots getting a bunch more scamps a pair red groupers and losing a couple more hooks to gags . Released a dozen or so nice ajs and a dozen or so alamcos and Tim G getting a #30 blackfin on the mingo rod . All in all a good day ,nice weather {for the most part} and fellowship with friends. cant beat that !! Ill get up a video hopefully by this evening and maybe the guys got a better pic than me . Sorry the pic dident come out well.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nMkeBcIwXZA


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Fine mess as usual


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip, great job as always!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Lookin good Tim. Glad the weather didn't run you guys off. Nice box of fish!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a mess of fish!! Those thunderstorms had me pretty nervous for a few minutes also but we finally just pointed the bow into it and went on through. Lightning gives me the creeps on the water.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul guys!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice pile Tim! The pop-up storms have been brutal lately and this coming week looks like it'll be more of the same


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

It was another great day all around. Good crew, good fishing, nice variety and lots of laughs all day. Not sure how many big almacos we released after getting our fill. Tim was the grouper master of the day and Gene got a mingo that resembled a red snapper (must have been well over 5 lb). Fun trip!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That is a spread indeed! Congrats!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice mess of fish thks for the post and pictures


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice box of fish. We saw you guys come by while we were waiting for those 2 storms to vacate our fishing area also. Glad you had a good day.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the positive comments. We are blessed to have such a great fishery here , but there are fish all over just seemed to be shut down in some areas , but thriving in some. That's fishing though just have to keep going till you find em . I wasted half the day trying some deeper numbers that was on hot fire last trip that I was trying to get some hooks back but couldn't seem to locate.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome day on the water with some great people. I had a blast. got my butt owned by a stud grouper, but that's not the first time. the last time that happened we went back 2 weeks later and got y hook back so........I'LL BE BACK!!!!
there are more almaco's out there that you can shake a stick at right now and a good grade too so go get them while their here.
shawn and frenchy are great fun to fish with. I hope come with us again sometime. they are go getters for sure.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Frenchy sent me a text showing the catch. He is a blast to fish with..!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man if that brick wall could talk about all the fish it's seen!!! Great job as usual guys!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Man, you guys tore em up again ! Great report.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Another great trip and report from the Recess team.:thumbup:

Always a motivator when I read the details of a Recess day!

Jimmy


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice going team "Recess"!...


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Gene and Tim, thank you very much for a great trip, great crew, and not to be omitted excellent breakfast. Had a blast fishing and learned a lot as well watching the crew, all hard core, passionate and knowledgeable, it has been a while since I have done any bottom fishing and this is a memorable one.
Need to buy a freezer now !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

cobe killer said:


> awesome day on the water with some great people. I had a blast. got my butt owned by a stud grouper, but that's not the first time. the last time that happened we went back 2 weeks later and got y hook back so........I'LL BE BACK!!!!
> there are more almaco's out there that you can shake a stick at right now and a good grade too so go get them while their here.
> shawn and frenchy are great fun to fish with. I hope come with us again sometime. they are go getters for sure.


I don't return home till 20th but first order of business is to take my youngest boy brim fishing one of the local rivers then offshore I go. Would love to fill my cooler with Almacos!

By the way Cliff, you guys drift over your target or anchored? Congrats too!!! LOL... seems where ever you go the fish are there. I need to invite you along with me for good luck, hehe... Just kidding bro, I know its all about skill and timing.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Heck of a day! Great report and pic, tks :thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hey spinfactor, we anchor over them and combat fish. sometimes we win...sometimes they win. that's what we love to do.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this ... Always great to see your posts ! 
Keirh


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Epic catch!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

It was a little rainy at times and the winds did blow with some lighting every now and then, but the fish were hungry and ready for a trip to P cola. At times I could not keep up with the camera duties. Looking forward to the next trip offshore. Fr ency and Shawn it was great having you come with us offshore. This is what I would call a bengay trip.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Great to see a Team Recess post, killed it as always, thanks for sharing fellas!


----------

